# Alaska photos - moose/volcano/dogs playing



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I took these photos of a little yearling moose tonight, munching on the dried lobelia in the flower pots that I forgot to put in the shop. I could hear noises outside around 11 p.m. and was thinking "what the heck??" - and I looked out to see this little guy enjoying a late night snack. The closest window you can see in the third photo is where I'm staying, and I just leaned out the door and took photos. I was probably 8-10 feet away. He was very placid (most moose are, unless they feel they have something to protect).




























This is a photo I took a week or so ago, of Mt. Redoubt. This is the view from our beach - a full range of volcanic mountains across Cook Inlet. Mt. Redoubt is flanked by Mt. Iliamna on the left and Mt. Spurr on the right (neither shown here). Redoubt has been fairly active the last year - several eruptions last winter and you can see the steam cloud in this photo:










Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

And here are some photos of Khana (5 year old Chow) and Tazer (2 1/2 year old GSD) playing in the back. They play VERY roughly but have a wonderful time doing it! The spot on Tazer's hip is where I clipped hair around a small wound that was festering a bit - probably an injury caused by Khana munching on Tazer during one of their wild play sessions! They have a wonderful time playing, and I love to watch them. These are two very happy dogs! *L*









































































Melanie and the gang


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Nice pics!

The moose has not a care in the world! Nothing like a late night snack! And the volcano/mountain pic is gorgeous!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I enjoyed these very much Melanie - what a beautiful part of the world you call home! No wonder you and your dogs are so happy there - your friendly moose might hang around I guess - until the lobelias run out?

_________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

How cool it would be to have a moose just walk up to your front door and munch on your flowers. Very neat.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great pics!! the moose munching is unbelievable!! How cool is that!!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Great Pics!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow!!! Amazing pictures!! That moose is just too cute!! I've never had opportunity to get that close to a moose!! That is so neat, though as you may guess, I do see them fairly often around here.

That Mt. Redoubt one is unbelievable, and Tazer and Khana are so cute together! Both have such a great look of fun and mischief!

And I got a similar spot of trimmed fur on Gryff's flank as what Tazer has . . . same reason too, - older crazy, non-GSD girl who's name starts with "K" munching on younger play-mate . . .


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, those are incredible pics!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Wow! If only Alaska wasn't so darn cold....LOL


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Wonderful......I want to visit Alaska and Maine....because of the moose!!


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Alaskan Melanie--- Florida Melanie here: just wanted to say what cool pics of your little friends! 
I don't know what it is, but I have a fascination with moose--started collecting them years ago. Redoubt--cool and Khana & Tazer look like they are having an awesome time.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome pics!!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Great Pictures!!!
That moose sure looks great fat and sassy...LOL

That Volcano is something else, are you ever nervouse living close to it?









The pictures of the dogs playing had me chuckling at each picture. Yes they are having a wonderful time and playing hard.
Did they sleep well after their play time?


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Great pictures!!!

Your dogs are beautiful and I love the moose!


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

i love the "take down" shot. tazer won that round!!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

wonderful pics! Thanks for sharing........ I too love the take down LOL.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

great pictures! sooo beautiful. Love the playing dogs, too.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

My guys like to play rough When I go out for a walk with all 4 Palla and Loki are sure to get into it which can be right scarey by the sounds of it. You'd think they were trying to kill each other. then they all get into the act chasing each other around.

That is a great looking picture of Mt Redoubt, things that go on in the world you don't even know about. I just figured it calmed down like Mt ST Helen did. Makes for beautiful scenery.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Great pics! LOL the dogs playing rough. I miss that.

Love the moose, he looks very much at home in your garden

Yeah that volcano? What happens when it blows? Does it freeze in the snow or does it just smoke?


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Awesome pictures. The moose is adorable and quite comfortable with having his picture taken. The volcano is gorgeous, picture could be a postcard for Alaska. And your dogs are beautiful and look like wonderful playmates.







Stay warm up there in the frozen North.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nice pics!!!! I liked them all. I miss seeing my pack run and play.


----------



## mywhitesamson (Jan 26, 2010)

love all the pics
the dogs look like there having a blast 
love the view from the beach


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Yay finally some photos! The dogs look pretty happy to me!


----------



## ldw6559 (Jun 1, 2009)

I am so jealous of you! I would give anything if my wife would consent to letting me be your next door neighbor. I love the cold, your dogs look indeed happy and my GSD looks almost identical to yours. He loves nothing better than the snow as do I. I think you have one of the most incedible places to live on the planet. Please let me know if you are interested in living in Ky. as a trade might be arranged.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Glad everyone is enjoying the photos! I don't post photos much since it's really hard for me to go to the photo threads (I'm on a slow dial-up) and I don't really feel a part of the group here. My photos are downsized so that they're usually between 25 and 40k in size (as opposed to many others shown that are somtimes upwards of 1000k).

The volcanoes are across an inlet that is at least 30 miles across, so they're not of immediate danger to us except that if the wind blows this area, we get covered with ash during an eruption. I've been through ash with eruptions of Redoubt more than once, Spurr and Augustine (which is farther south).

The little moose caused some trouble last night - after I posted the photos, I took the dogs out back for their last potty break and the moose had meandered into the back area and was munching on branches. Of course, Tazer wanted to chase it off and Khana wanted to run over and make friends, but moose can be pretty deadly with those hooves and I wasn't willing to allow that to happen. So I had to take each dog out separately on a leash (and carrying 2nd leash to use on Tazer so she wouldn't yank my arm off). I'm not big on punishment but my hands/wrists/shoulders are really sensitive and a well-placed smack with the extra leash made Tazer realize I was serious. Then I could just say "leave the moose alone" and she would look but not bark or yank on me. I got her to pee twice but she didn't poop until I got her inside .. *sigh* ... the chow girls were easier. They were excited but more responsive to my voice and I was able to take them both out together. Luckily today the moose has moved on and the dogs can go back to being on long lines when we go out.

I think allowing dogs to BE dogs and play like dogs is a really important part of keeping them physically and mentally happy. A well-trained dog is a joy to watch, but all work and no play makes dogs dull just as it does people. Besides it makes me laugh when watching them - sometimes Tazer wins and takes Khana down, sometimes Khana wins and takes Tazer down. They're very equal in their play. I have to watch Tazer because she'll get a mouthful of Khana's fur and just start yanking her around. For a while, the ruff around Khana's neck got really thin and un-chowlike, so I had to cut down on that kind of playing. I try to encourage Tazer to carry a toy while she's playing as that keeps her from biting so much.

Glad the photos were fun for everyone! I'll try to get more up soon.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Melanie, I really enjoyed them. It's a very different view than I've got. Please feel part of the group!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would love to see a moose in my backyard, altho I'm not sure how my dogs would act)) They see plenty of deer and at this point, the deer and the dogs tend to just ignore each other! LOL 

re: tazer pulling khana's neck fur out,,oh I can sympathize! My fluffy aussie was going bald around the neck when "jaws" first came here,,she still likes to try and drag her around by her neck but the aussie doesn't put up with it much anymore))))


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow A Moose on the Porch!!







To think we complain about squirrels, rabbits, deer and such nibbling on the flowers on the patio and carport!!







Having his picture taken doesn't seem to bother the moose. Love the volcano picture! Very picturesque. The puppers definitely seem to be having a good time - dog style!


----------



## kkalligher (Jan 29, 2010)

Don't forget Minnesota, we have plenty of moose up in the NE part.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Great Pictures!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Amazing pictures!! Really nice to see pictures of your pack as well, Melanie.


----------

